# GSDCA Agility Nationals 2013 in NJ



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So had another great year at the Nationals! Hopefully even more people will participate next year. So much fun and ONLY and all GSD's for 2 whole days. PLUS for those of us that participated for those 2 days, there are all kinds of special prizes and awards from accumulated scores and results! Next year should be in the middle of the country so we all have plenty of time to save up to plan and attend! Purina® Event Center - Purina Farms

So we had 3 Wildhaus dog participating at the Nationals, and in one event (the Masters Jumpers) on Tuesday THREE of the top 5 dogs were ours! WHOOHOO! And Bill with Teagan was a SUPERSTAR with 2 first place ribbons in JWW during the event. So proud of all of us and our dogs.

We did a meetup with Joanne and Ada (Galena) who is a full sister to my GloryB and Bill's Teagan. She came to watch us and scope out the location because she was entered in Obedience on Thurs/Fri (and BTW Ada picked up the 3rd leg of their CD obedience title !). So took the opportunity for a photo shoot and here's the video.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm sorry I missed it! Do you have videos? (If they were posted elsewhere on the board I'm ashamed to admit I missed them.)

I watched one of your older videos from a previous Nationals (the two-parter, I think it was 2009?) a while ago and LOVED it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Is there a link to the agility results?? Masi's bro Enzo was there doing agility as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Is there a link to the agility results?? Masi's bro Enzo was there doing agility as well.


Not sure, they may not go up for a bit. If you go to the video I have a couple of score sheets up in it so you may see Enzo's name if he was in Masters/Ex.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Merciel said:


> I'm sorry I missed it! Do you have videos? (If they were posted elsewhere on the board I'm ashamed to admit I missed them.)
> 
> I watched one of your older videos from a previous Nationals (the two-parter, I think it was 2009?) a while ago and LOVED it.


You should have come by!!! Heck, we were right over the bridge from you in NJ. I mean RIGHT OVER THE Commodor Barry Bridge!

:wild:


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish I could but I have a book due on the 15th and, at the time, briefs in nine federal cases due by the end of October, so I couldn't take the time off. Not even one afternoon. 

I'm only going to get to see like an hour or two of the IPO championships next weekend, and I'm lucky to get that much. This month's been brutal.

Excited to hear you have a new video, though! That much, I can watch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is so proud of his Aunti Bretta and his little sisters Teagan and GloryB....and Ada with her new 3rd leg! He would have loved to attend as their bodyguard, especially with the supermodel's reputation.
Congrats, you did a great job on the video, too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Merciel said:


> I watched one of your older videos from a previous Nationals (the two-parter, I think it was 2009?) a while ago and LOVED it.


Forgot to mention how IMPRESSED I was that you watch Part 1 *AND* Part 2 of the 2009 GSDCA Nationals. Hard to believe that was the last one I attended..It's a much more comprehensive view of a Nationals, not so much agility.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

!!! I just realized that the 2013 youtube was embedded in the FIRST POST of this thread!

Oh my god I feel SO foolish now. It didn't show up until I reloaded the thread this evening. I guess I had a plugin crash or something? Wow, that is the biggest derp moment of all time.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Forgot to mention how IMPRESSED I was that you watch Part 1 *AND* Part 2 of the 2009 GSDCA Nationals. Hard to believe that was the last one I attended..It's a much more comprehensive view of a Nationals, not so much agility.


Pssh, "impressed" nothing. I felt privileged to have such a great look into what it's like! I watched it first as preparation for this year's, thinking I'd be able to go, and now it just has to sub as a vicarious experience.

Anyway thank you for making these videos, they are really wonderful to watch.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

That must have been so much fun. I have been wanting to go to Purina Farms. If that is where it is held next year, I will be there (hopefully). Are you allowed to post any course maps from the event?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kbella999 said:


> That must have been so much fun. I have been wanting to go to Purina Farms. If that is where it is held next year, I will be there (hopefully). Are you allowed to post any course maps from the event?


I believe it's in the middle of the country at Purina Farms for the next THREE years! So people have plenty of time to plan, save up and train!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

How fun! I'm really hoping I'll be able to go next year, but not sure yet.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for sharing that. I wish I could train my dogs to do stuff like that. ( Smart dogs--dumb crippled owner)


----------



## Gunnstar (Jan 14, 2011)

I've only been to one Nationals in Ohio, loads of fun. But I'm planning to go to the next few at Purina Farms. I rarely see any other shepherds when I'm in agility trials so can't wait to be at a trial with ALL shepherds. Need to get my young male ready for some OB too so I can enter both!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gunnstar said:


> I've only been to one Nationals in Ohio, loads of fun. But I'm planning to go to the next few at Purina Farms. I rarely see any other shepherds when I'm in agility trials so can't wait to be at a trial with ALL shepherds. Need to get my young male ready for some OB too so I can enter both!


 The Nationals are great cause if you are organized (not me :wild: ) in the same few days you can do herding (herding temperament also), rallyo, obedience, agility, GSD temperament testing, as well as other dog things. There is a group obedience that is a hoot to watch and participate in. Think it's 5 dogs/handlers having to do some group things and compete as a team. Some of the teams are from all over the USA and just meet up the day before for some quick rehearsal/training so fun to watch.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So far...... I am planning on going to the Nationals this year with Mayhem. Hope to at least herd, obedience, rally and agility. Maybe tracking if we can certify. 

I might bring Havoc and Kayos and do Veteran's obedience. Kayos will be 11 in a few weeks and I suspect that will be her swan song. With her hips we never did agility. Havoc is a rocket on course but can't keep bars up. He has had chronic shoulder issues so I have retired him as well.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry you ended up retiring Havoc. I know you tried everything for his shoulders. Are the Nationals in October? We should all have a meet up there.




Kayos and Havoc said:


> So far...... I am planning on going to the Nationals this year with Mayhem. Hope to at least herd, obedience, rally and agility. Maybe tracking if we can certify.
> 
> I might bring Havoc and Kayos and do Veteran's obedience. Kayos will be 11 in a few weeks and I suspect that will be her swan song. With her hips we never did agility. Havoc is a rocket on course but can't keep bars up. He has had chronic shoulder issues so I have retired him as well.


----------



## Gunnstar (Jan 14, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> There is a group obedience that is a hoot to watch and participate in. Think it's 5 dogs/handlers having to do some group things and compete as a team. Some of the teams are from all over the USA and just meet up the day before for some quick rehearsal/training so fun to watch.


Funny, I did compete in group OB the only time I went. It was fun and our dogs looked really well together (since they were siblings). but then it all fell apart :crazy:, but it was fun. My dog was not doing agility yet at that time, only OB. Turns out she prefers agility


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

great speed and distance!!! I love watching your dogs perform they move through the course so fast and gracious and they have so much drive!!!


----------

